# How are hobby shops in your area doing?



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I went to King's Hobby Shop in Austin last Saturday and was saddened to see that it is just a fraction of what is once was.

The Trash or Treasure bin was about the hottest thing.

Almost everything was out of date and going down hill, it seems. 

I did get some good buys and good advice.

I guess the internet is tough competition.

Or,are there fewer younger people entering the hobby?

What is your thought?

Bill


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

The demise of local stores because of the internet is especially sad because it means there are fewer places where we can get "hands on" models and see demonstrations live. We also don't get the thrill of instant carry-home purchases.

The internet does usually give us lower prices, which does have a high appeal.

Personally, there isn't a hobby store with train stuff within 140 miles, so guess where I shop.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Henning's Trains is doing fine and planning a significant store expansion. They have an on-line store, an eBay store, and a brick & mortar location as well. You have to roll with the flow or you'll die, it's evolution.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

The other day I was in my local Hobby Town and there train section has shrunk big time. There is a great Hobby Shop called Time Machine Hobbies its in a big old 2 floor building. about an hour and a half from me. They have a large HO layout and a Lot of Train related items its great. I don't get out there that much the drive kills my back


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

There is no hobby shops in my general area, I wish there were.

Larry


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

KAL5 said:


> The other day I was in my local Hobby Town and there train section has shrunk big time. There is a great Hobby Shop called Time Machine Hobbies its in a big old 2 floor building. about an hour and a half from me. They have a large HO layout and a Lot of Train related items its great. I don't get out there that much the drive kills my back


Time Machine Hobbies is a great place. The staff upstairs in the train section is great. They really run their inventory down in the winter, but if i need something a little off the beaten path, they're my first choice (only about a 30 minute drive for me). AND they carry the full line of Vallejos acrylic hobby paints. They recently opened an expansion across the street which is completely devoted to gaming, and they seem to be doing quite well. 

The four others within easy driving of me (that same 30 min distance) all seem to be hanging on, although in fairness, 3 of the 4 are "Toy and Hobby" places and don't specialize in trains.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Nitro Hobby and WV Hobby (same ownership, two stores within 15 minutes of each other) seem to be doing great. It's a treat to go to either one, and they are happy to order what they don't have and you can pick it up within a few days. Decent prices for a retail hobby shop. They supplement their train sales with R/C and crafts. We're really lucky to have them in our area.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The Hobby Town here (Ann Arbor) closed, one of the Nankin Hobby shops (Farmington Hills) burned down (but they DID rebuild).....but we actually have 3-4 decent train shops in the Metro Detroit area.

All of them also carry a bunch of RC stuff (cars, boats, airplanes, etc.) which is what I think really keeps them afloat.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

longle said:


> There is no hobby shops in my general area, I wish there were.
> 
> Larry


same
But do check out antique stores, 2nd hand stores or even garage sales for trains 
I do when I go outta town 
Like to Cheyenne I knows of a antique mall place that has lots of trains of all scales
Well am going there Sat to the Depot Days & yes will get pix of #4014 Big Boy 
Challenger & 844 
Plus the other trains in the roundhouse 
There will be a model train show there too


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Two hobby shops not far from me here in southern Atlanta. Both operators are very helpful, and I try to shop there as much as possible to support them. One has a great inventory of assorted hobbies, including Airsoft guns. Last time I was there a customer was checking out a large gas dune buggy, it was really cool. The operator is a hands-on guy, was working on a buggy inside, but stopped to help me find what I needed. I asked him about model train enthusiasts in the area, he said there were few. He was willing to help me start a club, I was impressed with his attitude.
The other shop owner is very knowledgeable about trains, helps me a lot with the hobby. I see other customers in his shop, but many times I'm the only one there.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Down here in Miami there is really only one train hobby shop left. it is RTR trains up in North Miami about a one to two hour drive depending on traffic. They have huge layouts in every scale and have just abut anything you can think of. The only issue is it's location. It is in a very seedy area, kinds looks like Ferguson or Baltimore where all the riots were. 
We used to have many Hobby stores down here but the only ones around me are strictly RC airplanes or cars and one of the two Southern Miami are ALL european trains and the other is all O gauge TRAINS.
WE DO HAVE THE GOLD COAST RAILROAD MUSEUM that has large layouts in all scales but the layouts look as if they were layed out 30 years ago and so far I have been unable to find any model train clubs around


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Here in the Baltimore area we are fortunate. What most of you know as modeltrainstuff.com is a brick and mortor store M. B. Klein. They have been in existance for over 100 years. Started as a hardware store and in the 1960s started adding hobby stuff. In the 1970s they converted to a hobby store with mostly train stuff. They've been around ever since as the go to place for all things train in the area. Great staff, lots of knowledge, great prices.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Hobby shops ? What Hobby shops. Where I live in Montana there is no such thing as a hobby shop. About 15 years ago there was a hobby town, but they have almost nothing that I needed and only lasted a couple of years. 

There is one in Billings, about 150 miles away, but they almost never have what I need in stock. They say they can special order it, but why pay full retail and have to make another 300 mile round trip. Thankfully internet retailers have come on line and most sell at some kind of a discount. 

I do manage to travel a lot for leisure and I am always on the look out for a shop with a decent model railroad department. My wife turns white when I find one.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jacksonville is down to one true Hobby Shop now. Thankfully, they are
only 3 or 4 miles from me. They have quite a large area for display of
train stuff and do have a small operating display of all scales. However,
it seems most of their customers are for Remote controlled planes, boats,
cars and helios now. I seldom see anyone in the train area when I
go in. I try to buy what I need from them but very often what I 
want is out of stock. 

There are a couple of shops in the flea markets selling used
train stuff. 

There are at least two
big clubs here modelling DCC HO in the area. It would seem they
would patronize the hobby store but It would be my guess they buy
most of their gear on line. 

We do have Hobby Lobby and Michaels. They have great materials
for scratch building, painting and model landscaping.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

All High Street businesses have been hit by the Internet and model train/ hobby shops are no exception. They've also been hit by increasing rents and business charges. In the UK I have one on line supplier who operates selling American N gauge stuff from his house. It's tough but that's the way things are going.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm with Bill on this one. The one shop close to me is everything but useless. I think he places orders once a year a best. Kings in Austin is over an hour away and I used to stop in there every trip I made to Austin but lately I haven't because its just not worth the time.
So the only options I have is to travel 2 1/2 to 3 hours to either San Antonio or Dallas or use the net to buy everything. I honestly don't like using just the net because I am a hands on person. I like to touch and look close at what I am buying. 

But I guess it is what it is and I'll make do with what ever I can. 

David


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

If we had a hobby shop locally I would support it. I would rather handle a product and see it first hand instead of looking at pictures on the internet. Convenience would somewhat offset a higher price, but without a local hobby shop, I have to depend on internet retailers.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Davidfd85 said:


> I'm with Bill on this one. The one shop close to me is everything but useless. I think he places orders once a year a best. Kings in Austin is over an hour away and I used to stop in there every trip I made to Austin but lately I haven't because its just not worth the time.
> So the only options I have is to travel 2 1/2 to 3 hours to either San Antonio or Dallas or use the net to buy everything. I honestly don't like using just the net because I am a hands on person. I like to touch and look close at what I am buying.
> 
> But I guess it is what it is and I'll make do with what ever I can.
> ...


At the risk of reopening this debate again, your local shop is suffering because he is failing in the first rule of retail: you MUST move stock! If you don't have it, you can't sell it. The days when a hobby shop could carry just a few items and say, "I can order anything you want." are gone, made obsolete by the rise of the Internet. 

It's a trap too many small business owners fall into. A "corner grocery" near me went under about this time last year, because the owner got cash strapped and didn't want to pay to restock his shelves. No product = no sales. He originally told his clerks to pass it off as "we're doing inventory", but people stopped accepting that excuse after a couple of weeks. 

Small business owners also fall into the FISH inventory trap: First In, Still Here. They think they have to sell it for more than they paid for it, because they don't understand that cash flow of any kind is essential for a business. Yes, you have to turn a profit, but not on every item, and sometimes you just gotta pay the bills.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Well put. That seems to be the way that the closest hobby shop to me in Billings (150 miles) seems to be operating. When ever I am in the area I will stop by just in case they may have something I need and I hear so many of the customers having the same complaints that I have. Nothing in stock that they want. 

In most cases I can get what I want within a week from most internet retailers. The less than a mile trip to the post office is better than a couple of 300 mile round trips to Billings.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Internet sales are killing brick and mortar stores of all types, not just hobby shops. My wife knits, her local shop can't buy the yarn she wants for what she pays for it from a supplier on the internet,,,and with free shipping to boot.

If you aren't making sales that generate enough to pay the expenses and make a profit you won't be in business very long. All that stuff on the shelves took cash to put there. Cash that can be kept in the owners pocket to meet expenses rather than sitting on a shelf generating zip, zilch, nada.

NAPA is not a fly by night parts store yet more and more we hear "We'll have it here tomorrow'' for stuff that used to be on the shelf.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I must be one of the dwindling lucky ones. 

My local train store is called Trains & Such.....been going there since 1986; they have been in business since 1972. They are located on my way home from work, so I have no trouble getting there at least once a week.

They have a nice supply of locomotives, rolling stock, parts, accessories, a good used section, they do repairs.....and if you don't see the latest release you want, they will order it for you. And, they also do business on the web as well. 

Plus, I even get to help out in the store, and review collections they buy (while getting first rights to the good stuff) from time to time. You can't beat that!

In fact, I will go so far to say that I probably wouldn't be in the hobby if it wasn't for them.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

I live in Michigan's Upper Peninsula, where a drive to the local Wal Mart is 45 miles, one way. There is a hobby shop in Three Lakes, Wisconsin, about 45 miles again one way from here. He operates a brick and mortar, plus an internet store. I always buy from him, either in person or via internet, because I know he needs my support, to stay in business. Plus, when I go there, I usually take my wife with, and make a day of it, with lunch or dinner in Rhinelander. The name of it is The Choo Choo Store. Has a great inventory, and will order items for you that he may not have in stock. 

I feel that if I don't support him, then I will be responsible if he ever closes his doors due to no business. It is great to be able to touch, before you buy, as has been stated.

I also buy Kadee freight cars, trucks, couplers, etc, because they are made in America.
Can't say that about much else nowdays.

Anyway, God Bless, and have a great day!
Time to head to the basement!
Bob


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Old time hobby shops. The good old days. No longer*

All the good old hobby shops have closed up, shut down. No more treasures to be found.
In stead they have been replaced with individuals in it to make money. It's kind of sad.
There use to be like hoarders of the h.o. stuff at reasonable prices, if I remember correctly. Some places burnt down. gee I wonder why? Good luck shopping.tr1


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey CT actually the shop that is nearest to me is not going under, he just won't keep train stuff in stock. Maybe because there are not many train modelers in the area. I do find that hard to believe because there is large club in Temple, TX less than 30 minutes away. He does keep plastic models in stock, full all the time, and RC planes and cars/trucks, always well stocked. But not so much for the train stuff. 
I've been in the shop at times and there would only be 3 or 4 cars, maybe one engine (most times none) and a half dozen buildings, now this is all scales too. Very very seldom see any O scale at all. 
I really don't know what the problem is but it sure does make life hard. 

David


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> At the risk of reopening this debate again, your local shop is suffering because he is failing in the first rule of retail: you MUST move stock! If you don't have it, you can't sell it. The days when a hobby shop could carry just a few items and say, "I can order anything you want." are gone, made obsolete by the rise of the Internet.....


CT, good points but there may also be exceptions. The two LHS in my area (really one outfit operating in two locations) don't seem to move a whole lot of inventory stock. So yes, at times I do wonder how they stay in business. 
What they do offer is a one-week return on anything Walthers carries in their catalog. 
And they are very diversified with half their store being focused on crafts, and maybe half of the hobby section focused on R/C. Still, they seem to maintain the overall feel of a model railroad based store.
They also take dang near half their stock to any train show within maybe 2 hours drive of the stores. 
The flip side? Personally, I still get most of my stuff off of the internet and at train shows, because he's too expensive for my budget. And being 40 minutes away, after I factor in fuel costs - even stuff he is comparable on is cheaper off ebay, with no sales tax on top of that.
Regardless, they seem to be thriving. The owner and his wife co-manage both stores. A few years ago when I was building a layout for the agency I work for, he gave me a 20% discount on anything I bought from him.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

There's only one real hobby store in my town. They seem to be doing fine, but I think they mainly thrive on comic book sales. They have a small selection of trains, plastic models, rockets, and such, but there's not a lot of variety to pick from.

Another place made an attempt at selling radio controlled cars but was gone last time I drove by.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> Down here in Miami there is really only one train hobby shop left. it is RTR trains up in North Miami about a one to two hour drive depending on traffic. They have huge layouts in every scale and have just abut anything you can think of. The only issue is it's location. It is in a very seedy area, kinds looks like Ferguson or Baltimore where all the riots were.
> We used to have many Hobby stores down here but the only ones around me are strictly RC airplanes or cars and one of the two Southern Miami are ALL european trains and the other is all O gauge TRAINS.
> WE DO HAVE THE GOLD COAST RAILROAD MUSEUM that has large layouts in all scales but the layouts look as if they were layed out 30 years ago and so far I have been unable to find any model train clubs around


When I first got out of the service, I ended up on the Florida Highway patrol and lived in the North Miami/North Miami Beach area (it was a great place back in the early 70's when I was there, not any more) and I used to go to a shop called "Orange Blossom Hobbies". 

Do you have any idea if they are still around? At the time, I was stuck in an apartment and only had room for a small N scale layout. The shop was extremely well stocked with goodies for all scales and they had some great people working there. One thing they did was to turn me onto flex track and I never looked back. 

When I moved back home to Montana I built a rather large N scale layout with over 11 miles of mainline with some of the ideas given to me by the employees of that store. Unfortunately, the N scale locomotives available back then were what I would call garbage, compared to todays N scale so it got torn out and I moved on to HO scale.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Chet said:


> When I first got out of the service, I ended up on the Florida Highway patrol


You arrest the guy for speeding in a '69 Camaro SS on 95 south on Nov 7th 1969 and take him to Palmetto sub station #2 or is it #32 ?
I lived in N Miami Shores and worked for National Airlines. Then at 13636 NE 136 terrace, the only street in Miami with a tree in the middle of it!

At that time I was playing with control line airplanes, there was a hobby shop in the shopping center on 135th street near Biscayne Blvd.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

JackC said:


> You arrest the guy for speeding in a '69 Camaro SS on 95 south on Nov 7th 1969 and take him to Palmetto sub station #2 or is it #32 ?
> I lived in N Miami Shores and worked for National Airlines. Then at 13636 NE 136 terrace, the only street in Miami with a tree in the middle of it!
> 
> At that time I was playing with control line airplanes, there was a hobby shop in the shopping center on 135th street near Biscayne Blvd.


Wasn't me. In November of '69 I was in Gaeta, Italy. Didn't start on the Patrol until 1970. I was mainly involved with accident investigation.

That was a nice area back then. I was down there a year or so ago and didn't recognize that place.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

JackC said:


> At that time I was playing with control line airplanes, there was a hobby shop in the shopping center on 135th street near Biscayne Blvd.


Ah! Simple pleasures. You'd spend most of the time trying to get the motor started (diesel usually) get dizzy from going round in circles, come home stinking of fuel with cuts all down your index finger and think you'd had a great day!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Ah! Simple pleasures. You'd spend most of the time trying to get the motor started (diesel usually) get dizzy from going round in circles, come home stinking of fuel with cuts all down your index finger and think you'd had a great day!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thriving in NE Wisconsin!*

We have the best of both worlds in the NE Wisconsin Area. Green Bay is just a 30 min. ride from Sturgeon Bay and like OldSarge218 the Mrs. and I make a day of it and I get about an hour an a half of Train shopping at GB Trains (Lionel) and Enginehouse Services(HO). Get to shoot the breeze with EHS guys Don, Russ, and Paul the owner and then pop over to GB Trains to expand the New "O" Collection. Both businesses have survived the Crash and are quite solvent...GB Trains has an elephants Grave Yard of stuff that is great for beginners. As for Models and such...have to go to Appleton and that is a bit of a hike. Now in St. Paul/Minneapolis...WOW that's another story as Scale Model Supply is the biggest combo of Trains & Models you can find with just about everything you could possibly imagine at decent prices.:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been meaning to get up to Austin to check out that model shop but I guess I will pass now since your post. At one time we had three model train shops here in San Angelo & we're down to one now with Al talking about retiring here pretty soon. He has a pretty good selection & he can order just about anything I need with no shipping fee involved. The one thing I like about Al's shop is he keeps his prices down & his NOS is priced really cheap. He said he couldn't see jacking up the prices on his old stock since he will still make money on it for his price & he didn't want to rip his customers off. Now that's something you don't hear every day!

My worry is when he does retire, as he's stated his son has no interest in model trains or taking over the shop so, unless he finds someone to buy the business, he said he will just eliminate all his stock & close down permanently. That will hurt because then all my needs will depend on the internet. I like Al's shop (Angelo Lawn & Hobby) because anything I order, he typically will have it the following week which is nice, plus no shipping fees. His prices are typically the price in the Walthers catalog less 20%.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I was out there in San Angelo/Goodfellow AFB for a training class awhile back when I was first starting my layouts, ohh about 4/5 years ago now. I went to one shop while I was there. Don't know if it is the one your talking about but the gentleman was very nice and said he would be glad to order anything I needed then get to me. Which was kind of shocking because I'm 3 hours drive east but still he said no problem. If it is the same one it is a shame it might close because if I ever get back out that way it is a place I would stop again if only just to look around and talk a bit. 


David


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Davidfd85 said:


> I was out there in San Angelo/Goodfellow AFB for a training class awhile back when I was first starting my layouts, ohh about 4/5 years ago now. I went to one shop while I was there. Don't know if it is the one your talking about but the gentleman was very nice and said he would be glad to order anything I needed then get to me. Which was kind of shocking because I'm 3 hours drive east but still he said no problem. If it is the same one it is a shame it might close because if I ever get back out that way it is a place I would stop again if only just to look around and talk a bit.
> 
> 
> David


David, there use to be one right downtown in the city & it would have been there when you were here. Al's shop is out off the loop in a small shopping plaza. He does lawnmower repair out of the same shop & he's an old retired sailor. Which one sounds familiar to you? The guy & his wife in town were not all that friendly so I'm thinking you may have gone to Al's shop because he tells everyone, "no problem... I can get it & get it to you"!

Bo


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well if I remember correctly it was in town not out on the loop because I remember driving across the city and not on many main streets either, never hit so many dang lights in my life. lol. For quite awhile I had the guys card but I looked and can't find it any more. 

David


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Davidfd85 said:


> Well if I remember correctly it was in town not out on the loop because I remember driving across the city and not on many main streets either, never hit so many dang lights in my life. lol. For quite awhile I had the guys card but I looked and can't find it any more.
> 
> David


I want to say the train shop that was in town was called; Rustee Rails. They went out of business after they were forced to move from in town due to serious rental increases when they revamped Concho Ave. Shops. They relocated to a tiny plaza up on Sherwood Way but it was a really bad location so they just folded up the shop. That was a real shame because they had a real nice selection of model trains & all accessories.

That's probably where you went because I live just a few blocks for Goodfellow & there's something like 15 traffic lights between here & where they were on Sherwood Way.

When I lived in Austin back in the 80's, I had a good friend who lived in Copperas Cove & he had a nice place right on the lake there. I don't recall the name of the lake (is it Lake Travis) but, I just remember his really cool place there on the lake. That area has changed so much I no longer recognize anything. It use to be a nice country drive from Austin to Copperas Cove but not anymore, lol.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*hobby shops?*

nothing like it was 25-30 years ago when i started. back then u could spend a day going from one to another to another. some big dealers, some little mom and pops.
used to know of 15-20 places in wilkes-barre, same in scranton.

most are long gone. but we do still have a couple high end TRAIN shops in the area. 50 mi. radius.

haven't been to Gryboski's since they moved out of STEAMTOWN MALL. supposed to be bigger and better! now outside scranton.

English's MODEL RR, montoursville/williamsport, robbed this spring. took a big hit!

still some places around doing mostly lionel pre and postwar, some from garage or shed.
short hours or appointment only.

see more planes,copters and rc cars and trucks these days.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> My worry is when he does retire, as he's stated his son has no interest in model trains or taking over the shop so, unless he finds someone to buy the business, he said he will just eliminate all his stock & close down permanently. That will hurt because then all my needs will depend on the internet. I like Al's shop (Angelo Lawn & Hobby) because anything I order, he typically will have it the following week which is nice, plus no shipping fees. His prices are typically the price in the Walthers catalog less 20%.


Well there's a great opportunity for you there. How about it? Running your own model railroad shop, a dream come true for many. That's if you can fit it in with with your ecclesiastical activities, if indeed that is you as the avatar.the main killer for these specialist retailers is rents and rates. Plus you'll need someone else to operate it with.


----------



## Green River (Dec 19, 2009)

There is a very nice train shop about 60 miles from here in Louisville called Roundhouse Electric Trains. They have 9 rooms stuffed with all kinds of electric trains and all scales new and used, they also do repairs trains. It's great because they buy out collections from time to time and you never know what treasures you will find.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Well there's a great opportunity for you there. How about it? Running your own model railroad shop, a dream come true for many. That's if you can fit it in with with your ecclesiastical activities, if indeed that is you as the avatar.the main killer for these specialist retailers is rents and rates. Plus you'll need someone else to operate it with.


Yes Sir my friend, that is definitely me in that avatar. It's actually an older photo because that goat is now a full beard full of gray hair, lol. Well, I'm retired now (have been since 2006) with plenty of time on my hands & I had thought about talking with Al about his shop however, I suffered a stroke recently & to think about running my own business now would be completely out of the question.

I did speak with a neighbor a while back about it because he was seeking a small business type thing but when I told him it was model railroading, he immediately let me know he gave up playing with toys when he became a MAN! At that point we no longer had anything to talk about.

Just out of curiosity, where exactly is Accra?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> I did speak with a neighbor a while back about it because he was seeking a small business type thing but when I told him it was model railroading, he immediately let me know he gave up playing with toys when he became a MAN! At that point we no longer had anything to talk about.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> :laugh::laugh:


OK, I did a quick search for Accra & it says it's the capital city of Ghana? Is that correct?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Correct, on the West coast of Africa. Not too many, make that zero, model shops here. Most Africans don't understand the concept of a 'hobby'.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> That's if you can fit it in with with your ecclesiastical activities, if indeed that is you as the avatar.


The avatar is probably 4 or 5 years old & was a photo taken for my new ID for my parking permit & ID card for visiting local hospitals to see folks in need. I'm not real big on having photos taken of me & never have been. I guess I never felt that photogenic to be honest about it. I guess I should probably get a more recent photo & post it?

I did not make my living as a pastor, rather I retired after 30+ years in the transportation industry. The last fifteen years of my career I hauled sea containers from rail yards on the west coast & the east coast to inland destinations. I always kind of thought that odd since I always thought that was the main reason for the railroad container business however, I've picked up many a sea container in Long Beach, L.A. & San Diego for destinations eastbound, then I've hauled sea containers from east coast container facilities to destinations west of the Mississippi. Go figure?


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Correct, on the West coast of Africa. Not too many, make that zero, model shops here. Most Africans don't understand the concept of a 'hobby'.


I'm told they're not real big on the concept of man-made religions either? I've never been to that part of the world but from what I've read in books and/or newspapers, magazine articles & television programs, it seems to be a rather harsh environment in most of that country? I'm sure it's not so bad in the larger modern cities compared to the lesser populated areas like the desert & jungles. Is that part of the world still under British rule? Just goes to show how much I follow world news these days, lol. Never been much for news myself.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Accra is a modern city much like any other. Ghana is a relatively well ordered country and has been independent since 1957. The real problem here is corruption which goes from the bottom to the very top of society, much like most of Africa. Natural resources are gold and lately off shore oil, plus farming, Ghana is a major Cocoa producer. You'd be interested to know that religion is a big business here, the country is about 75% Christian. Most churches are run as money making businesses, sorry if I sound a bit cynical.

The only major problem is what we call 'light off' when they cut the power, somewhat curtailing my model railroading activities! 24hrs off, 12 hrs on.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Thinking a little more about railroad oriented hobby shops, I would imagine that the cost of maintaining an inventory such as the "old time shops" did, would be very, very difficult.
Lets say you only carry N, HO, and O scale items, by the time you have a good selection of locomotives, in both DC and DCC, rolling stock, scenic supplies, buildings, etc, etc, you could easily end up with 10s of thousands of dollars on your shelf. 
Again, this is why I try to support TheChooChooStore as much as possible.
Happy hobbying to all, and God Bless!
Bob


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

I think there are only two real shops left in Montreal, a city of 3 million or so (depends on which areas you're counting), and one's a wholesaler.

We used to have a great little shop, Coin de Cheminot. Sadly, it disappeared a while back.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> Yes Sir my friend, that is definitely me in that avatar. It's actually an older photo because that goat is now a full beard full of gray hair, lol.


Really? You actually look pretty old in this photo!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

oldsarge218 said:


> Thinking a little more about railroad oriented hobby shops, I would imagine that the cost of maintaining an inventory such as the "old time shops" did, would be very, very difficult.
> Lets say you only carry N, HO, and O scale items, by the time you have a good selection of locomotives, in both DC and DCC, rolling stock, scenic supplies, buildings, etc, etc, you could easily end up with 10s of thousands of dollars on your shelf.
> Again, this is why I try to support TheChooChooStore as much as possible.
> Happy hobbying to all, and God Bless!
> Bob


And especially with today's trend, where the manufacturers are tending to make limited runs of pieces based on pre-orders.....once they're sold, they are gone, until they decide to make another run (which may never happen). Hard to stock items if they don't make them.....and in that case, you can't "_easily end up with 10s of thousands of dollars on your shelf_".......which would be just as bad....


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Really? You actually look pretty old in this photo!


Well you got me there John. I had left that response prior to changing my avatar. I wasn't real happy with the previous one but it was the only photo of me recently that I had to use. Now that I discovered my old cowboy images at Photobucket which I had completely forgotten about, once I accessed the old account, I thought it would be fun to post my old avatar from the SASS website where I was once a member. Boy, that seems ions ago? ;-)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> I did speak with a neighbor a while back about it because he was seeking a small business type thing but when I told him it was model railroading, he immediately let me know he gave up playing with toys when he became a MAN! At that point we no longer had anything to talk about.


"We don't stop playing because we grow old, we grow old because we stop playing." -- George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> And especially with today's trend, where the manufacturers are tending to make limited runs of pieces based on pre-orders.....once they're sold, they are gone, until they decide to make another run (which may never happen). Hard to stock items if they don't make them.....and in that case, you can't "_easily end up with 10s of thousands of dollars on your shelf_".......which would be just as bad....


You know Hobo, that was one thing in this hobby that really upset me was when the manufacturers started that limited run crap. A lot of folks who don't keep up with everything coming out on the market or newcomers to this hobby get robbed when there's a limited run on some stuff & you (anyone) either do without or pay thru the nose because many folks jack the prices way up simply because they were limited runs. It seems that's all there is these days & I find it most irritating when you search the new Walthers catalog & about 30% of the items in the catalog are no longer available. Well, if their no longer available, why put them in the catalog? Walthers is really bad at that!


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> "We don't stop playing because we grow old, we grow old because we stop playing." -- George Bernard Shaw


AMEN! I'm going to have to show that quote to my neighbor & see his reaction then! No, I guess I won't because it will serve no purpose other than give him the opportunity to complain again & I don't much care for that. Some folks complain no matter the situation not realizing it can always get worse!

Thanks for sharing that... that's an excellent quote!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a great quote! I have a notebook just full of quotes that I've uncovered over the years (see my signature block for another one). Some of them are genuine, others are attributed or apocryphal, but all very good at making their point.


----------

